# Qlab crashes - CVDisplay link



## akej (Apr 8, 2014)

Anyone who knows what causes this crash?

I use a mini-mac controlled via midi to run live-cameracues with video-effects on them.

The camera is a Gopro Hero 3 connected via a long HDMI-cable to a Blackmagic Intensity Shuttle Thunderbolt. The projector is connected to the computer HDMI-port and the monitor with the cue list is connected to a Displaylink USB-DVI adapter. I know the display link may cause problems with Qlab, but I have tried running without it and with the drivers uninstalled (with the projector as both monitor and video-surface). I still had a crash after only a few minutes. 

The Go pro is set to NTSC 720 60fps

The Intensity Shuttle is set to NTSC Progressive in Qlab.

This combination is what gave me a working picture after trying several combinations.

The crashes comes at random times, when changing cues or after several minutes just showing the camera picture. Sometimes everything works just fine.

The crash report mention the crashed thread: CVDisplaylink which confused me a long time trying to solve the problem as I thought it was about the USB-DVI-adapter. But apparently there is also a driver in OSX called CVDisplay link, which is causing these crashes. The crash report also mention Pixel buffer. I'm not at the theater now so I don't have the complete crash report.

The show is already running with audience and I have about two crashes every evening causing me a lot of headache.

If I have to I might be able to buy a retina macbook pro with two thunderbolt ports if that will be a certain solution, that was what I was planning to do as a last solution when I thought the adapter was the problem. But I'd much rather save that money since I already have a working computer. 

Any ideas?


----------



## Joshualangman (Apr 8, 2014)

Here's the best advice anyone can give you:

In QLab go to Help > Contact support.

Tell them what you told us. Check all the boxes to include crash logs etc. QLab customer support will get back to you very quickly.


----------



## akej (Apr 8, 2014)

Joshualangman said:


> Here's the best advice anyone can give you:
> 
> In QLab go to Help > Contact support.
> 
> Tell them what you told us. Check all the boxes to include crash logs etc. QLab customer support will get back to you very quickly.


Yes I did! And I get great help from them! 

But because I should have solved this about yesterday I thought someone maybe had the same problem and solved it...


----------

